# Annoying login password problem on mobile



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't know if anyone else get this but if I log in on my HTC I ALWAYS get an error wrong password notification the first time I try, even if I know 100% certain it's correct.

Not a massive deal just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

What's your password mate?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

overfriendlyuncle


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

happens with me on my pc... its because when you click on the 'password' field.. it dose not clear out the 'password' so what you enter in the field ends up passwordpassword if that makes sense


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah, cheers mate it's not a life changer just slightly irritating thought the powers that be may want feedback.


----------

